# Hey all!



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

New to the forum, I've grown up with dogs all 21 years of my life but am getting my first "own" dog tomorrow... I have already paid for her, they just had to spay her. She's a rescue, a Yellow Lab mix. Her name is Cami, although I may be changing it to Ophelia, and she is about 25-30 pounds.
I'm so excited and will be using these forums for any questions I may have. Here are some pictures of her:


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

Very pretty. She is the same color as one of my fosters. I don't know about Lab. Give her two to four weeks to settle in.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl. Congratulations!


----------

